# RIP Pepper



## LauraD (Feb 6, 2013)

My baby girl, Pepper, is now gone. She fought as long as she could. :cry4::cry4:

Peppers head tilt and behavior that started a day before her death was due to her infection working its way into her brain, there was nothing we could do anymore (We certainly tried everything under the sun for this perfect sweet girl) and I made the decision to let her be pain free.

Although it was one of the hardest decisions I have ever had to make, she is at peace now and I am confident that we did all that we could do for her.

Pepper had been very unstable that day and nothing other than a tight grip by me, or her stuffed bunny friend could keep her still at all... but, when she calmly went to sleep in my arms I could almost feel her pain stop, even if seeing her eye close broke my heart.

In true Pepper fashion (strong and not willing to give up!) she needed an extra dose of her *calming medicine* to stop her heart, and though she was gone, it took her over 5 hours for her body to finally relax. I decided to bury her at my home along with my fish (Leo) of many years that passed less than 24 hours later.

Pepper was still very young, born in the summer of 2010, it hurts me to see how short her life was, and what she had to deal with along the way. 
What makes it all worth it is how loving and sweet she was.

She was an extra pillow, she shared a bed with me at night because she was just THAT cuddly. She litter trained instantly, and never chewed on anything she wasn't supposed to (except my snow boot!) She certainly was my furry best friend and I will miss her endlessly.:bunnyheart:innocent

I can only hope that wherever she is, Pepper is happy... continuing to do her cute flips (which thankfully, she was doing up until her final days <3 ) She doesn't have a sad nail-less toe, she has both of her eyes again, she doesn't need a shot every other day, she doesn't need 3 different oral medications twice a day, she is infection and pain free and eating all the goodies she wants! :carrot:carrot

So, I say bye to my bunny angel! RIP Pepper <3 :hearts: :bunnyangel:


----------



## whitelop (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh wow. I am so sorry for your loss. But you really did everything you could have done. 
Binky pain free little Pepper!
Enjoy your treats over the bridge and say hello to the ones we've all lost. 
:rainbow: :hearts


----------



## Ape337 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. She sounded like a sweetie. Binky free little one.ray:


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 7, 2013)

I know you'll miss her, but she's now at peace because you stopped her suffering.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dear little Pepper. Though it's so very difficult, try to remember you gave her the best last gift ever and now she's able to be happily binkying for you as she noms on lots of carrots and treats.


----------



## agnesthelion (Feb 7, 2013)

So sorry to hear about sweet Pepper but at least she isn't suffering anymore. She sounded like a cutie pie. I liked reading about her snuggles and snow boot chewing. 

Binky free Pepper!


----------



## eclairemom (Feb 7, 2013)

So sorry for your loss ink iris:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry for your loss RIP sweet Pepper.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry for your loss! Pepper sounded like a sweet girl!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 7, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss. It's never easy having to say goodbye even when you know it's right. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 8, 2013)

I´d read all about her illness and her fight back and her courage, she was such a brave little girl. I am so very sorry to read this and sorry that she finally lost that fight. You´re right though she´s perfect now and hopping pain free in a happy world. RIP sweet Pepper, your were one of a kind.


----------

